# Cougar harvest objective tags on sale



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

HO cougar tags went on sale today, with more units to hunt buy you one and kill a kitty:

https://secure.utah.gov/hflo/main/serv2/index.html?server=serv2


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

How many permits of all kinds are they issuing this year for cougars?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> How many permits of all kinds are they issuing this year for cougars?


I can't remember, the LE tags have already been issued. Harvest objective are unlimited and are good for any HO unit or Split unit when it opens to HO. With HO you just have to be sure the unit you are hunting in hasn't reached its quota for the year.


----------

